# Do different kinds of bees compete?



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not a beekeeper, but I have a stupid question concerning bees.

Do honeybees and alternative pollinators (mason bees, bumbles, etc.) compete for resources?
In other words, if you had an orchard full of mason bees, would they eat up all the pollen and nectar? 
I was watching the bumbles buzz the other day, and realized I didn't know how they interacted with honeybees.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes and no. There are usually more than enough resources to go around as the plants seem to provide an abundance. Also, some plants are only pollenated by certan pollenators due to size, tongue length etc.

For instance, Bumble bees will work red clover and honey bees will only do so if the nectar has built up enough that they can reach it. Leaf cutter bees will work alfalfa and honey bees will avoid it until the leaf cutter bees trigger the blossoms to go off (they are spring loaded to hit the bee in the face with pollen). Often, as in the above specified case, there is a symbiotic relationship where they help each other. For instance, as in the Red Clover, some pollenators will chew a hole further down, which the honey bees can't, and after that the honey bees can get some nectar.

If an area was saturated enough it could have some effect. I know I have forty hives of honey bees in my backyard and the leaf cutters seem to do well. They are all over my pears every spring.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've seen the same thing, everything works the Cherry blossoms but not the Honeysuckle. (The Honey bees want to but don't seem able to get to the goodies)


----------

